# Critique and advice appreciated :)



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

I just got a Nikon D7000. Its the first 'real' camera Ive had access to since school so I'm a tad rusty. Plus these new fangled modern thingies are a bit different to the analog ones I learnt on. Anyway Ive played with the ISO, exposure and shutter speed. The best photos were taken with a manual focus since the auto wasn't fast enough and kept shifting to the glass rather than the fish.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

ony said:


> I just got a Nikon D7000. Its the first 'real' camera Ive had access to since school so I'm a tad rusty. Plus these new fangled modern thingies are a bit different to the analog ones I learnt on. Anyway Ive played with the ISO, exposure and shutter speed. The best photos were taken with a manual focus since the auto wasn't fast enough and kept shifting to the glass rather than the fish.


Not bad for your first shot back in the game!

No reason to use manual focus though, auto is perfectly capable, you're just trying to focus on a fish thats too close to the glass...

Check out the pics on the last 5 pages or so of my 40B Tank Journal...tons of fish pics in there, all with autofocus  Killies are kind of hard to focus on though, since they move so fast and jittery. Even I had a hard time taking pics of my killies, still got the shots though! (Can be seen on that thread I mentioned)


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks TickleMyElmo.

Heres my second try. Still can't get the hang of the auto focus, It would rather focus on reflections or the plants.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Try this, change your AF mode to Dynamic Area mode, or maybe even 3D tracking mode, depending on how your fish are moving. Trial and error should take its course and give you higher hit rates with experience.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Pretty good considering your subject is very fast and unpredictable. I tried to take picss of my leopard longfin danio with an off camera flash. It wasn't as nice as yours.


----------

